# BrianRClover Signature Shop NEW (Griffin, Carano, Daley)



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey guys,
I've got three new signatures to share with the site. As always these are free for all most anyone to use. Just reply in this thread that you want to use it, and it's yours. All I ask for is sig credit.
If you are a premium or lifetime member I will also make a matching avatar upon request.
I'm always taking request. Check them out and let me know what you think.

*For the record, when I say all most anyone to use. If your one of those people who enjoy rubbing people the wrong way (meaning you have a red bar), move on.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

I like them, but i would still put some work on them.


The Daley one has too much empty space, i would make the whole flag and background smaller capping near Daley's head.

in the Forrest one i'm not digging the background.


The Gina one is my favourite.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I' digging what you got going on in the Forrest one, good use of light, simple text that really works good. The Gina one is nice to. I have already commented on Mr. Daley in another one of your threads so I will leave you with that but your improvement is great.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I' digging what you got going on in the Forrest one, good use of light, simple text that really works good. The Gina one is nice to. I have already commented on Mr. Daley in another one of your threads so I will leave you with that but your improvement is great.


Thanks Toxic. It's funny because the Gina one started out as Frank Mir and it just wasn't working, so it sort of became a last minute thing.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Only just noticed the PM you sent me dude, they're looking pretty nice. I like the lighting used on the Forrest one, but I do agree with one of the earlier comments regarding the background, that could do with abit of work. The Semtex one has a nice feel too, but there is a little bit too much empty space. They're a good starting point though. I'd advise checking out a few online tutorials to give you some PS tips, I know it really helped me out when I was starting. It's good fun just tinkering with images and playing around with designs, I'll be interested to see what you come up with!


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Danm2501 said:


> Only just noticed the PM you sent me dude, they're looking pretty nice. I like the lighting used on the Forrest one, but I do agree with one of the earlier comments regarding the background, that could do with abit of work. The Semtex one has a nice feel too, but there is a little bit too much empty space. They're a good starting point though. I'd advise checking out a few online tutorials to give you some PS tips, I know it really helped me out when I was starting. It's good fun just tinkering with images and playing around with designs, I'll be interested to see what you come up with!


Thanks man. Yeah I've checked those out before, they are pretty cool. As far as the background goes, I think that is more of a stylistic thing. I'm not into the real busy backgrounds, I prefer something dominated by one color so the focus remains on the fighter, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice sigs bro! I like the Forrest one the best, that pic of him knocking down that one dude on the left is sick! :fight02:​


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey, can I use the Carano one?


----------

